# Hitachi C8FB sliding miter saw electric brake



## tech1 (Mar 31, 2008)

*Any one have an idea as to why the electric brake on the motor would not always engage right away? *


----------



## ramon68 (Jul 20, 2007)

I have been living with that problem for years. Never bothered me enough to explore getting it fixed. Or getting a different saw.


----------



## TexasTimbers (Oct 17, 2006)

Ramon, do you mean on the same model saw as tech mentions? If so check the Hitachi website or send a query to their tech dept., as there may be a revision/recall/retro field modification available if it was a common problem.


----------



## ramon68 (Jul 20, 2007)

Yup, same saw. Thanks for the tip, Texastimbers.


----------



## tech1 (Mar 31, 2008)

I found out what the problem most likely is.It is one or a combination of the following: The motor switch ( feeds the braking circuit when switch is released ) Motor brushes, or the motor armature is worn.On mine its the armature,I already replaced the switch and brushes. Figures!


----------

